# Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8



## beniii (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je vais essayé de vous expliquer clairement mon soucis.

Il y a 2 semaines j'ai retrouvé mon macbook pro éteint alors qu'il avait de la batterie. J'appuie sur le bouton qui allume les voyants de la batterie sur le coté il ne se passe rien. 
Je regarde sur internet et je voie qu'en démontant le dessous et en retirant la nappe qui  connecte la batterie au mac cela permet de le relancer. Miracle cela marche.

Aujourd'hui je retrouve encore mon mac éteint alors qu'il était cette fois ci branché sur secteur.
Je refait le même processus, il redémarre seulement la barre de chargement reste bloqué.
Je le redémarre en restant appuyé sur CMD+R et choisi de réparer le DD.
Problème mon disque dur apparait en grisé. 

Je lance la réparation et il m'indique "_*Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de fichiers est 8*_" puis *"Utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. Sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vos fichiers sauvegardés."*

Quand je fais info sur le DD il me dit qu'il n'est pas monté. Mais qu'il est en bonne santé.


J'ai essayé cela par Pierre22 
FSCK :
Démarrage en "Single User mode" et procédure fsck (sans le disque d'installation)
1) Démarrez le Mac en maintenant les deux touches cmd et S enfoncées
2) L'écran va se remplir de lignes de textes (lignes Unix)
3) Lorsque le défilement des lignes de texte se termine et que vous avez «la main», la dernière ligne affiche ' :/ root # '
5) à ce moment là, et en respectant la casse et l' espace entre le mot fsck et le tiret, tapez la commande suivante : fsck -fy (veillez à bien entrer l'espace).
6) Validez par la touche Entrée
7) Attendez le résultat ( jusqu'à ce que la dernière ligne affiche à nouveau :/root # )
8) Si en fin de travail, vers la fin du message de résultat, vous voyez une ligne où il est écrit : FILE WAS MODIFIED, alors relancez le processus en tapant à nouveau fsck -fy et en validant à nouveau par la touche Entrée.
9) Lorsque les réparations seront finies et que vous n'aurez plus à lancer le processus, vous ne devrez plus avoir l'indication "FILE WAS MODIFIED", mais uniquement le message "The HD seems to be OK" ou "The volume xxx seems to be OK", alors :
10) Tapez reboot
11) Validez par la touche Entrée
12) Le Mac va redémarrer normalement

Et comme message j'ai "The HD seems to be OK".

J'ai même essayé le Reset PRAM sans aucun résultat...

Cordialement


----------



## beniii (27 Septembre 2015)

Je reposte instantanément car je ne sais pas par quel miracle après tout ca le disque c'est monté et j'ai pu le réparer grâce à l'utilitaire de disque.

J'espère que cela servira à quelqu'un au cas ou si il se retrouve dans le même cas que moi.

Cordialement


----------



## PDD (30 Septembre 2015)

J'ai déjà aussi utilisé le fsck avec succès...


----------

